# Living in Xativa



## BelperRitchie (May 18, 2015)

We are moving to Xativa towards the end of this year but are struggling on many things.

Although the house has a satellite dish it doesn't appear to be connected. Who is the best company to provide UK Television services? Also can you get the broadband connected via the satellite dish?

Does anybody have the name of a company who provides logs for burning during the winter?

Any assistance would be gratefully received.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

BelperRitchie said:


> We are moving to Xativa towards the end of this year but are struggling on many things.
> 
> Although the house has a satellite dish it doesn't appear to be connected. Who is the best company to provide UK Television services? Also can you get the broadband connected via the satellite dish?
> 
> ...


Sat and PC guy will sort out your TV requirements: https://www.satandpcguy.com
I have satellite internet. It's a different, smaller dish than TV and was installed by a UK company with agents here in Spain. They used to be called Tooway but have recently changed to Big Blu: https://bigblu.co.uk/ I have a UK IP address so can download UKTV programmes without any problem. Sorry, can't help with logs. I get mine from a neighbour who only delivers locally.


----------



## BelperRitchie (May 18, 2015)

Thanks for the advise. Have already contacted Sat and Pc guy and he is doing a quote.


----------

